

Posterous now supports Github Gist code drops - rantfoil
http://blog.posterous.com/posterous-now-supports-traileraddict-embeds-a

======
abi
I wonder why Posterous keeps spending time on little features like this
instead of writing a good plugin system.

~~~
jodrellblank
Because then they'd be wordpress?

------
iamwil
Awesome. Been waiting for the gist auto-expands. Thanks for listening,
Garry/Sachin.

------
snewe
For those with Wordpress blogs, here is a plugin to do the same:

[http://github.com/paulwilliam/wordpress-github-gist-
shortcod...](http://github.com/paulwilliam/wordpress-github-gist-shortcode-
plugin/tree/master)

------
dchest
It would be better if you could email some code and it was automatically
posted to Gist, and then inserted in to Posterous.

------
jeremymcanally
Finally! Posting code was completely arbitrarily arduous before (at least the
only method I found that worked for me was). I may have to actually use mine
now. :)

